# Really?....



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

£1900, no bracelet, not even any end links. Restored or not, this guy's dreaming...

...Lobster Speedsonic without any lobster...


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Does come with a strap so definitely worth the money :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

and why is he showing an invoice for the recovery of a renault megan? did he find the watch under the seat by any chance? :tongue:

oh and £785 is considerably less than "almost £1000"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

He's been trying to sell that for several months...it was originally on at a higher price. :angry:


----------



## tylerstg (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm sorry I know this is the electric forum buy I couldn't resist posting this.... Its quite honestly one of the biggest hack jobs I have ever seen I'm not even entirely convinced it was indeed a speedmaster....... And the price speeks to the current state of mind this individual has...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/OMEGA-SPEEDMASTER-PRE-MOON-321-COMPLETE-OVERHAUL-/231591875204?nav=SEARCH


----------

